# What are you Procrastinating



## Lin19687 (Aug 26, 2018)

........... labeling/counting my soaps.

I even knocked over 3 empty boxes and I just step over them to leave the room.... also my sons laundry that is sitting in the doorway.  I already have one load in the wash but it has been a few hours since it was finished.  yeah I don't wanna go down to the basement. 

Picture taken from my Computer chair.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Aug 26, 2018)

I want to make labels for my soaps because its getting hard to remember what is which soap!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 26, 2018)

Inputting all my invoices.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 26, 2018)

I have an order to fill yet, I'm trying to decide which soap to make instead.. is that procrastinating? or an illness?


----------



## scard (Aug 26, 2018)

All paperwork all the time!


----------



## Primrose (Aug 26, 2018)

Washing the squirt bottles from my challenge soap


----------



## Misschief (Aug 26, 2018)

Primrose said:


> Washing the squirt bottles from my challenge soap


LOL.... sorry, I had to laugh at that one. I made my challenge soap last weekend and realized yesterday I hadn't washed my squirt bottles yet. It took soaking all day yesterday and then washing them again this morning to get them clean. I guess sometimes it's not good to procrastinate, huh?


----------



## Primrose (Aug 26, 2018)

Misschief said:


> LOL.... sorry, I had to laugh at that one. I made my challenge soap last weekend and realized yesterday I hadn't washed my squirt bottles yet. It took soaking all day yesterday and then washing them again this morning to get them clean. I guess sometimes it's not good to procrastinate, huh?


Worst part is, I want to do another attempt, but to do that I have to wash them ... is it bad that I'm considering just buying new ones? Hahaha


----------



## Misschief (Aug 26, 2018)

Primrose said:


> Worst part is, I want to do another attempt, but to do that I have to wash them ... is it bad that I'm considering just buying new ones? Hahaha


Nope... I thought about tossing mine but the store where I purchased them is only open the same hours as my day job. I figure it was easier to just wash them. And cheaper, too.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2018)

I was wondering what a carton of like a hundred would cost on eBay hahaha


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

Gals, that's why I've taken to lining with plastic.  I still have to wash the bottles, but it's no where near as difficult with pre-made plastic bag inserts.  I use my impulse sealer (for shrink wrapping my soaps) to seal the seams in order custom fit the size I need for each bottle.  I keep a master pattern for each bottle size, but also make a few ahead of time so I don't have to do this each and every time I want to use them.  DO NOT USE SARAN WRAP; it's not strong enough and will burst inside the bottle.  But I have used small (for small trash cans) trash bags and cut them down to size, sealed with impulse sealer and they have never burst open.

PS, I also spray the bottles with rubbing alcohol and that seems to get them clean easier.  It still takes some time, but it seems to release some of the greasiness of the soap (from handling them with soap batter spills that my gloves spread around).


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 27, 2018)

Try the dollar store 

So I decided to clean out the Koi pond instead of doing the soaps during the day.  That was a 2 hr job.
I managed to get most of the soaps wrapped and all the labels printed and cut.  Still need to wrap some more and then put them in boxes and inventory.
It's gonna be a heat wave this week 

I forsee a LONG procrastination


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I want to make labels for my soaps because its getting hard to remember what is which soap!




Labels are good, but until I design labels and put them on my soaps this is what I do to keep my different soaps identified:

*Supplies needed: * 
1 roll of masking tape
1 notebook
1 permanent marking pen (for writing on the masking tape)
1 pencil (for writing in the notebook)
1 tray for each batch of soap for curing

*Method:*
1. Each batch of soap is recorded in the notebook (you can do this by printing your recipes, or keep your notes in a data file on computer.  In record, include DATE soap is made and file them by date made.  In my handwritten notebook, all my soaps are written in chronological order as I make them, so the pages are in consecutive order.
2.Each batch of soap, once cut, is placed into it's own tray for curing.
3. Cut a piece of masking tape about 2 or 3 inches long and write the DATE soap was made, and a couple of other characteristics of the soap to help you identify it so when you go to label it you can differentiate it from other soaps (especially if you make more than one batch per day).  For me, I use DATE; oils; FO; Color; and which SWIRL, also name of soap if I have chosen one yet, although that usually comes later.  Apply the masking tape label to the tray (NOT to the soap.)

When it comes time to label the soaps, all I have to do is turn to the page corresponding to the information on the masking tape label and I can easily see which soap is which.  I did try a hand-written paper label at one point, but they would fall out when a breeze came along (me walking by, for example) and that just didn't work very well.

If you transfer the curing soap from trays to shelves or racks, it's easy to move the masking tape to the shelf as long as the tape hasn't gotten oily by touching the soap.  I've moved masking tape labels a few times and the adhesiveness lasts for at least a couple of years or more, so no worries about them ever falling off if you label your soaps in a reasonable time.


----------



## MKLonestar (Aug 27, 2018)

I have got to get my new workroom set up! We just moved (about 5 weeks ago) and I am the only one unpacking and setting everything up while my hubby is at work. Going in the workroom and seeing the chaos just peaks my anxiety to the point that I walk back out without having put anything away . I made a deal with the hubby that I wouldn't make soap or candles until everything in the workroom was in order, but I am having problems getting it done as I am a wonderful procrastinator.


----------



## amd (Aug 27, 2018)

Life. I'm procrastinating on all things life related including Humaning and Adulting. I'm a jerk this week and I'm not apologizing for it.

Other things: Bookkeeping for the soap business. I haven't touched it all year. I do at least have all of my receipts in a file folder in the filing cabinet. Sorting out my sales will be a different kind of challenge. I'm done with shows until October, so I may take the next few Saturday mornings to go to a local coffee shop and force myself to get it done.


----------



## OldHippie (Aug 27, 2018)

I think that I'll put off answering this thread...


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

I tried not to procrastinate calling the doctor, but his office just seems to make it really difficult to do the follow-through.  The machine answers to say "Regular business hours are..." and although I am calling during regular business hours, no one is answering the phone!  So the doctor's office is the one causing this procrastination!  Today is Monday, correct?  Yes, my computer does say it is Monday.  And my clock seems to be accurate, so I don't know what is the deal.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 27, 2018)

amd said:


> Life. I'm procrastinating on all things life related including Humaning and Adulting. I'm a jerk this week and I'm not apologizing for it.
> 
> Other things: Bookkeeping for the soap business. I haven't touched it all year. I do at least have all of my receipts in a file folder in the filing cabinet. Sorting out my sales will be a different kind of challenge. I'm done with shows until October, so I may take the next few Saturday mornings to go to a local coffee shop and force myself to get it done.


I just said that yesterday "I will not apologize"


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Aug 27, 2018)

earlene said:


> Labels are good, but until I design labels and put them on my soaps this is what I do to keep my different soaps identified:
> 
> *Supplies needed: *
> 1 roll of masking tape
> ...



That’s basically what I do. I record every batch (specially since I am still trying recipes) on a notebook. On my phone i have a list of the soap and its characteristics (green bamboo FO, for example) and the date. However what I want from the labels is to have them stuck on each soap! Instead of needing to go check my notes when I want to see what i put on each of them. I am 20 batches in so I can no longer remember if i did cream of milk or just water lol.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2018)

.... going to get DD out of bed ..... just don't feel like moving right now


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2018)

Finishing this shawl.  It has been a bear!  Doubling the strands added a bit of difficulty and now with 1280 knots to be tied in fringe ends it has become a dreaded project.  It's off the loom now but that makes it easier to pile in the corner and not finish.  It stares at me and laughs.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 28, 2018)

Dennis said:


> Finishing this shawl.  It has been a bear!  Doubling the strands added a bit of difficulty and now with 1280 knots to be tied in fringe ends it has become a dreaded project.  It's off the loom now but that makes it easier to pile in the corner and not finish.  It stares at me and laughs.
> View attachment 31721


That's really beautiful!


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2018)

redoing the soap pics for my website


----------



## dibbles (Aug 28, 2018)

That is gorgeous @Dennis


----------



## earlene (Aug 28, 2018)

Dennis, that certainly is a beautiful shawl!  I do hope you buckle down and get it finished, and don't let it beat you down.  Unfinished projects can be a plague, but completing them such a triumph.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2018)

earlene said:


> Dennis, that certainly is a beautiful shawl!  I do hope you buckle down and get it finished, and don't let it beat you down.  Unfinished projects can be a plague, but completing them such a triumph.



I'll finish it soon hopefully.  It's earmarked for a charity auction at church along with several others.  A couple have been given to cancer patients undergoing chemotherapy.  Hospitals are always cold.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, for weeks I had been procrastinating the cleaning and sorting out of the contents of our garage fridge/freezer......until today. I hopped right to it and got 'er done this morning.....mainly because we are getting it replaced tomorrow. If it were not for that fact, I would probably still be procrastinating over doing it. 


IrishLass


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 28, 2018)

@Dennis that's beautiful and so thoughtful! I worked medical oncology for a little over a year and met some really amazing people. You don't know the strength of the human spirit until you meet a 94 year old lady with cancer of the unmentionables laughing and asking you over for a Heineken once she's out of the hospital. Also re: always cold - I work in the OR now so it's 66 degrees and 48% humidity always. Glorious. 

What am I procrastinating? Everything...cleaning up the living room...soap dishes...even making more soap! Also turning off the bathroom light. I can see it from my perch on the couch and I just can't make myself get up to shut it off.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 28, 2018)

Dishes...my least favorite chore


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2018)

I still have not gone into the basement to get the clothes.....


And I have another load sitting up here


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 28, 2018)

Actually making soap. This has been the worse year for me as far as actually producing soap. I finally finished the dishes last night so I can make it, I’m on vacation this week and had big plans to make lots of soap but so far nothing has happened. 

I don’t know what my problem is, buying a house and dealing with repairs and improvements has taken over my life.


----------



## amd (Aug 30, 2018)

Updating the white board calendar in the kitchen. It's still filled out for July. I'm not ready to accept that fall is right around the corner.


----------



## TeresaGG (Aug 30, 2018)

amd said:


> Updating the white board calendar in the kitchen. It's still filled out for July. I'm not ready to accept that fall is right around the corner.


Wait until Saturday and you will be filling it out for September


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 30, 2018)

I have an excel spreadsheet for a soap diary. I have little cards I put at the start of a line of soaps as they cure. I number every batch and put the date. The number is the easy part though. It’s easier to read than a date, for really lazy people! 
Also you can make more than one batch a day and not get confused!


----------



## JasmineTea (Aug 31, 2018)

After being gone from home for nearly two months this summer, I'm having trouble getting started on that first batch of soap again. Once I do, the door will be open, and I'll easily make plenty of batches.


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 1, 2018)

Moving all my supplies out to my "new" RV soaping area. And of course actually pouring a batch of CP or HP soap. I haven't decided which is going to be my first batch.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 5, 2018)

getting the soap stuff ready .  BUT I did go out in 90 degree heat and mowed the lawn 
Hens were happy as all the tiny bugs are now visible... well they are all eaten now but you know


----------

